# Rooster injury



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Took my poor little hen in for a foot soak as I noticed a little bit of swelling on her foot, and when you pull her wing down just a tad, she has this deep looking gash. I am pretty sure it is probably from the roosters. They pick on her the most because she is an easy target. She still has a little bald patch that hasn’t grown back from the last rooster.

I am still looking for my Blue Kote. There is some somewhere, but haven’t been able to locate it yet. Is there anything else I can do in the meantime? Being Sunday, I can’t run to the feed store or vet.

Other than hiding on the roost, she isn’t acting injured at all. I closed the door to the pen so she can’t be bothered while I get the kennel set up for her.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Use some antibiotic ointment, or other antiseptic, to sterilize the wound and keep her separate until you can get some blu-coat on it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

You might need to dull the spurs on your roosters too.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

danathome said:


> Use some antibiotic ointment, or other antiseptic, to sterilize the wound and keep her separate until you can get some blu-coat on it.


If she is going to be isolated, without risk of pecking, is there any reason I can’t use red kote?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

danathome said:


> You might need to dull the spurs on your roosters too.


One is going away this Friday, so there will be less chasing. I will check the other one.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I have never used red kote-never heard of it, but if it's the same and you keep her separate from all other birds, it should be OK. Chickens will peck at red, but I'm not so sure she wouldn't peck at herself... You would need to watch her.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

[










danathome said:


> I have never used red kote-never heard of it, but if it's the same and you keep her separate from all other birds, it should be OK. Chickens will peck at red, but I'm not so sure she wouldn't peck at herself... You would need to watch her.


From what I see online, it does say you can use it on chickens, but it is not anti fungal or anti pecking. I originally bought both, not knowing which one to buy.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Okay, isolation cage set up and I sprayed Red Kote. Yowzers! I see why you wouldn’t want to use that if they were in with other chickens. Why would they make a product that looks like blood???
Still can’t find the Blue Kote. I will have to run and get some more tomorrow morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't use Red Kote, it will be on there forever and she will have to be kept away from the others until it wears off.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Don't use Red Kote, it will be on there forever and she will have to be kept away from the others until it wears off.


I did put some on there, but you can’t see much of it because is just under the edge of where her wing covers.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Keep her separate and then put blu kote over the top covering all the red before she is returned to the flock.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Iodine can be used. I have 3 forms: tincture of iodine, Betadine, and Nascent. Its cheap and can be used on animals and people.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Use an Antibiotic. Poor girl! Take her inside. Other than that I have no other clue on what to do.

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Iodine targets bacteria, fungi, molds, and yeasts. That's more than an antibiotic. Colloidal ilver is good for eye injuries, but in this case, I would stick to iodine. It will discolor the wound, a good thing, and help with healing.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

That was supposed to say, Colloidal silver. No way to correct typos here.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hencackle said:


> Iodine targets bacteria, fungi, molds, and yeasts. That's more than an antibiotic. Colloidal ilver is good for eye injuries, but in this case, I would stick to iodine. It will discolor the wound, a good thing, and help with healing.


I suppose I could have used iodine. I am not so great with thinking about solutions under stress!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Use an Antibiotic. Poor girl! Take her inside. Other than that I have no other clue on what to do.
> 
> Hope she feels better soon!


Thanks! Poor thing isn’t happy being in the kennel. 😔 But I can’t let the Roosters get at her again. She doesn’t put up a fight like the other hens, so they won’t let her alone unless she hides.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hencackle said:


> That was supposed to say, Colloidal silver. No way to correct typos here.


Yeah, see the three dots in the upper right of your post? Click on that, edit is there.

I complained about how stupid the three dots were but it went nowhere or they were too far into the build to fix it.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

danathome said:


> You might need to dull the spurs on your roosters too.


Crud, his spur on that side is a lot sharper looking than the one on the other side. Source found.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Thinking under stress--oh we've all had that issue at one time or another. Don't worry.
Have you got any vet wrap? Wrap a length around her body to cover up wound and it will be protected. She could rejoin her friends and be ok. 

Ahhh, the 3 dots. I didn't know that. So we all learn from each other.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hencackle said:


> Thinking under stress--oh we've all had that issue at one time or another. Don't worry.
> Have you got any vet wrap? Wrap a length around her body to cover up wound and it will be protected. She could rejoin her friends and be ok.
> 
> Ahhh, the 3 dots. I didn't know that. So we all learn from each other.


No, I don’t have any wrap. I can pick some up tomorrow. Why does everything alway happen on Sunday? 
My whole life is a mass of stress right now, and I have to have a tooth pulled with a sinus lift tomorrow. The fun never ends, it seems.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry about your tooth, ouch!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hencackle said:


> Sorry about your tooth, ouch!


Thanks! It went okay, but didn’t do the sinus lift thing.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Okay, Charcoal is doing really well. I put the BlueKote on there now and it does fade the red away. She isn’t happy being in a cage, though.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Sinus lift as in preparation for implants? Years ago, I was an in-house dental tech...


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hencackle said:


> Sinus lift as in preparation for implants? Years ago, I was an in-house dental tech...


Yeah, eventually. I have a bunch of missing teeth…lol. My jaw bone is thin and my teeth are garbage. Life isn’t fair! My husband never flosses, only brushes before work, drinks pop, and eats candy all the time, and his teeth barely have any fillings. I take care of mine, never drink pop, and have terrible teeth. Every one has fillings, root canals, or been pulled.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Yeah, eventually. I have a bunch of missing teeth…lol. My jaw bone is thin and my teeth are garbage. Life isn’t fair! My husband never flosses, only brushes before work, drinks pop, and eats candy all the time, and his teeth barely have any fillings. I take care of mine, never drink pop, and have terrible teeth. Every one has fillings, root canals, or been pulled.


Sounds like me. I've got three implants so far.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Awww, that's frustrating for you, ChickenMom, I really do sympathasize.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sounds like me. I've got three implants so far.


How did they turn out?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hencackle said:


> Awww, that's frustrating for you, ChickenMom, I really do sympathasize.


Thanks! I need to quit whining….lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenMom24 said:


> How did they turn out?


Happy with them. Good docs can make that kind of surgery easy. It's all the time it takes for everything to be prepped and ready for the crown.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Just ordered my hen a saddle. So hopefully here when she heals up, she won’t he torn up again!








Amazon.com : DOWN UNDER OUTDOORS Premium Chicken Saddle, Adjustable Straps Suit Small, Medium and Large Hens, Poultry Saver, Protector, Apron, Supplies, Products and Equipment, Including Shoulder Cover (Burgundy) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : DOWN UNDER OUTDOORS Premium Chicken Saddle, Adjustable Straps Suit Small, Medium and Large Hens, Poultry Saver, Protector, Apron, Supplies, Products and Equipment, Including Shoulder Cover (Burgundy) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Getting rid of the excess roosters should stop it. Did you know that over breeding by roosters can break legs? 

Until they go somewhere else it really is best that they be isolated from the flock.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Happy with them. Good docs can make that kind of surgery easy. It's all the time it takes for everything to be prepped and ready for the crown.


That’s cool!


robin416 said:


> Getting rid of the excess roosters should stop it. Did you know that over breeding by roosters can break legs?
> 
> Until they go somewhere else it really is best that they be isolated from the flock.


She got feather wear from just one rooster before. I want to try the saddle and see how it goes. We only have three days left with the little roo, then it will be down to the black rooster and the silkie rooster, but the silkie is more of an annoyance than anything. He chases the hens around, but I have never seen him be successful.

Charcoal is still in a separate pen in the garage for now. I brought her out to the pen/run for a visit yesterday, and just closed most of them out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's good. She seems to be the target for unwanted attention. It actually happens fairly often in other flocks. 

When does the apron arrive? 

They ought to make those things out of teflon so randy roosters just slide off.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's good. She seems to be the target for unwanted attention. It actually happens fairly often in other flocks.
> 
> When does the apron arrive?
> 
> They ought to make those things out of teflon so randy roosters just slide off.


It says it should arrive tomorrow, but I probably won’t try putting her back with the whole flock until next week. Day trips to the pen with some of the hens seems to be good for her.

I really don’t want to get rid of my lovely black rooster, but I don’t want my hens getting shredded either. Gonna have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is he young? Like less than a year old? If he is, he will chill out more after he's grown up some.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They ought to make those things out of teflon so randy roosters just slide off.


Lol. I wonder if these pvc ones work that way??


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Is he young? Like less than a year old? If he is, he will chill out more after he's grown up some.


Yes, without looking it up, he is getting close to 5 months old now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder, was the PVC the intent? 

Yeah, he'll calm down. He's a teenager right now. 

I had one that scared the crap out of every group of females I tried to pair him with. I had had enough. I took this one female, knew who she was, wouldn't be bullied and put her with him. He charged her. She went after him, pounding him until he retreated to a corner. He tried two or three more times and she repeated the lesson.

Afterwards he wasn't so aggressive about breeding.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I wonder, was the PVC the intent?
> 
> Yeah, he'll calm down. He's a teenager right now.
> 
> ...


🤣 I would say poor rooster, but naaah!

That is partially my problem. I have some hens that put roosters in their place, which makes this one and one other easy targets. Right now the other easy one is separate with chicks, Charcoal gets the brunt, poor girl.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

On the bright side, Charcoal seems to be doing well. However, the saddle came in, and we tried it on. Needless to say, she is not impressed with it. 🥴 It is very stiff and hard to fit on her. Hopefully we can get it to work.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Took my poor little hen in for a foot soak as I noticed a little bit of swelling on her foot, and when you pull her wing down just a tad, she has this deep looking gash. I am pretty sure it is probably from the roosters. They pick on her the most because she is an easy target. She still has a little bald patch that hasn’t grown back from the last rooster.
> 
> I am still looking for my Blue Kote. There is some somewhere, but haven’t been able to locate it yet. Is there anything else I can do in the meantime? Being Sunday, I can’t run to the feed store or vet.
> 
> ...


I had this happen 3 time before. I lost 2 but saved one beacuse i did it right. You should clean it. If you have chicken wound spray then put it on after you cleaned it. It wash will help get out large deposits of dirt and the would spray should help prevent bacterial growth for a day. Then add blu kote to help protect the wound. And the final step add some nonstick gauge to the wound and rap it securely with vet rap. And it my take a minute to start healing. You should apply new wound spray every day till you see improvement. But this is how i saved my hen's life.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I had this happen 3 time before. I lost 2 but saved one beacuse i did it right. You should clean it. If you have chicken wound spray then put it on after you cleaned it. It wash will help get out large deposits of dirt and the would spray should help prevent bacterial growth for a day. Then add blu kote to help protect the wound. And the final step add some nonstick gauge to the wound and rap it securely with vet rap. And it my take a minute to start healing. You should apply new wound spray every day till you see improvement. But this is how i saved my hen's life.


Thanks! It seems to be healing up okay, although it is hard to see with the blukote on there.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Thanks! It seems to be healing up okay, although it is hard to see with the blukote on there.


Yeah just so you no we had just blu kote on the 2 hen that died. So make sure that wound stay's gunk free. And does not get infected.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boy, I can see why that thing would be really stiff. Probably made by someone that doesn't know anything about chickens. It doesn't have to be super thick, just enough to keep the nails from reaching the skin.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenMom24 said:


> View attachment 42194
> 
> On the bright side, Charcoal seems to be doing well. However, the saddle came in, and we tried it on. Needless to say, she is not impressed with it. 🥴 It is very stiff and hard to fit on her. Hopefully we can get it to work.
> 
> ...





robin416 said:


> Boy, I can see why that thing would be really stiff. Probably made by someone that doesn't know anything about chickens. It doesn't have to be super thick, just enough to keep the nails from reaching the skin.


That does look like very stiff material.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

This is the shop I got my saddle from; it’s not nearly as heavy duty but it is more than enough to get them through a molt and my girls didn’t mind wearing it. Totally your call but thought I’d share- they’re much lighter and more flexible, but quality material still. 









TheWellDressedChick - Etsy


Shop DIAPERS & ACCESSORIES FOR CHICKENS & DUCKS by TheWellDressedChick located in Loxahatchee Groves, Florida. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




etsy.me


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Boy, I can see why that thing would be really stiff. Probably made by someone that doesn't know anything about chickens. It doesn't have to be super thick, just enough to keep the nails from reaching the skin.


I wasn’t thinking when I ordered the canvas. You know, I wanted her to be safe, but I think it would be better suited for a bird with a broader back—it would fit my chunky girls just fine. She is slim, and even though it adjusts, it is awkward. When I try her back with the flock, I am going to try it until I get something else. Better to be a bit uncomfortable than shredded.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> This is the shop I got my saddle from; it’s not nearly as heavy duty but it is more than enough to get them through a molt and my girls didn’t mind wearing it. Totally your call but thought I’d share- they’re much lighter and more flexible, but quality material still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will look around later!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Just an update! Charcoal is doing well, but was stressing out to much being in the cage in the garage. She even started crowing pretty convincingly. I tried her outside with the saddle, and she just gets hounded by the roosters like a free ice cream truck at an elementary school. 

So I tried putting her in the pen with my mama hen and chicks. They all stood there staring at each other for a full minute, and then went on with life like normal, happy chickens. No pecking, no problems. She can have all the time she needs to heal up and re-grow feathers for now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't realize you had other birds in a separate area. Glad you thought to put her in there. 

Now to deal with those boys . . .


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I didn't realize you had other birds in a separate area. Glad you thought to put her in there.
> 
> Now to deal with those boys . . .


I built the second coop and run for the silkies, thinking they would be whimpy and need the separate area. WRONG lol. My silkie roo is top chicken and no one touches his hen. They are the unofficial king and queen of the yard—literally! Worked out great, though, because I needed an area for mama hen and chicks. Need to finish it up though, it is night safe, but not winter ready.


----------

